# In Need of Advice - Upgrading passed Rebel



## SamHuber (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm in a predicament, and not sure where to turn for advice, which leads me to this posting. Which would be the best body to upgrade into passed the Rebel series. I currently have a Canon T3, which founded my skill set and understanding of DSLRs. The main lens I use is a 50mm, and I mostly take pictures of individual people, pets, and anything else for fun. In terms of zooms, I have a 55-250 that I'm pretty happy with. 

The reasons I want to upgrade are that I see my self limited in terms of things that I can do. Things like low light photographs are nearly made unusable by noise. 

I'm currently looking at the 60D and 7D. Perks of buying the 60D would be more money for more and better glass, yet in terms of cons, the 60D's controls are a little irritating. In terms of the 7D, the price is the only thing that turns me away. I've briefly tested both cameras with their kit lenses, and the 28-135 feels so right. Budget wise, I'm 16 and without a job, so most money comes from holidays and birthdays. 

So overall, would it be more beneficial to purchase the 60D and invest in more glass, or splurge on the 7D and stick with the Kit + 50 + zoom or a while until enough money comes up for more options. 

Thanks for the feed back and I look forward to reading your responses.


----------



## jaomul (Dec 19, 2012)

60d is fine and you probably won't need the focus or 8fps of the 7d. Although if i were you I would look at a cheaper secondhand 5d. You could only use the 50mm lens but it be great for lower light stuff compared to t3


----------



## Overread (Dec 19, 2012)

Honestly in your position I would not upgrade the camera body. 

I would take a serious look at what you take photos of and what you enjoy and what you can and can't do with your current camera and equipment and then ask around for what can either enhance your current capabilities most or what can expand your current capabilities most in the direct you want to go in. 

You say the bonus of the 60D is more money for glass - well the bonus for keeping to the rebel is even more money for some seriously good glass or maybe some glass and a flash or two - or maybe a whole lighting setup. Different areas of photography have different demands and often upgrading the  camera body is last on the list after lighting and lenses.


----------



## SamHuber (Dec 19, 2012)

Prior to looking at bodies I had this dilemma. I looked through the focal lengths on some of my favorite pictures, and when using the kit lens, I'm usually around 20-30mm. Most of these well liked shots are portrait-esq photos. What good glass does this limit me to? I considered sticking with the T3 and getting something like the 17-55 f/2.8, as it has the same focal length as the kit, but more quality glass. I've read very good reviews on this lens, and considered it heavily. Would this be a good option?


----------



## bratkinson (Dec 20, 2012)

Shooting indoors with only a popup flash or available light can frequently end up with poor results. The popup is good for only 10-12 feet and gives very harsh lighting, and available light, such as a family picture, too often ends up with one side of peoples faces too dark and shadowy, or, if trying to compensate with increased ISO, too much noise. And the slower 55-250 is all but useless without a flash indoors unless the subject is in a sun room on a bright sunny day.

So I'd say get a decent flash before anything else. Something like a Canon 440EX or 580EX (i or ii) would greatly improve your lighting issues, especially if bounced off the ceiling, etc. After that, definitely look into the 17-55 f2.8...good quality and a good price. Don't be afraid of buying used, either. Take a look at Adorama, B&H and other well-regarded stores used equipment departments. Canon refurbs direct from Canon are a good deal, as well. Ultimately, trading your T3 for whatever upgrade desired via the Canon customer loyalty program would be a good money saver, as well.


----------



## Overread (Dec 20, 2012)

If you're shooting more in the 20-30mm ranges and don't really have much of a desire for wildlife/spots why not consider going fullframe? 

A 5D original second hand is an excellent fullframe camera body and would leave you a good amount of your  budget to pick up a good flash to go with it and maybe have some left over for a good lens. That would give you the boost to ISO performance you want as well as give you a wider angle of view; letting that 50mm prime act like your 30mm does now whilst also removing the perspective distortion that shooting portrait style shots in close confines with a short focal length lens (like 30mm)


----------



## texkam (Dec 20, 2012)

> The reasons I want to upgrade are that I see my self limited in terms of things that I can do. Things like low light photographs are nearly made unusable by noise.


 The brand new Rebel T4i has better low light specs than both the 60D and the "long in the tooth" 7D. Amazon has been running the T4i body for $599.

Canon 650D vs 60D - Our Analysis
Canon 650D vs 7D - Our Analysis



> I mostly take pictures of individual people, pets, and anything else for fun.


Not particularly demanding subjects or conditions. Why pay for features you may not even need? Spend $$$ on glass.


----------



## Overread (Dec 20, 2012)

The 650D can push to a higher maximum ISO, but the 7D (even in that short summary review) has a cleaner high ISO noise capability. So whilst the 650D can push higher the 7D will do its higher much cleaner (also the high ISO cap of the 650 is not likely be used all that often - esp if you get yourself a flash for indoor portrait shooting)


----------

